# Netgear Router RP614v2 u. Win 98



## drezer (3. April 2004)

Eine Woche ist es her da hab ich mir diesen Router gekauft, und seit einer Woche versuche ich ihn zum laufen zu bringen.

Mein Problem:
Ich komme nicht in die Settings des Routers. Es klappt nicht mal ihn anzupingen. Ich habe alle Kabel korrekt angeschlossen die Leds leuchten wie im Handbuch beschrieben und eigentlich müsste alles klappen.... In den Netzwerkeinstellungen habe ich IP automatisch beziehen eingestellt, und alle Gateways gelöscht. 
Sobald ich versuche mithilfe der IP des Routers (192.168.0.1) über den Browser in die Settings zu kommen heißt es nur: "Seite konnte nicht gefunden 
werden" 

Erbitte eure Hilfe und danke schon im Voraus


----------



## gothic ghost (3. April 2004)

*Router*

hi,
wie es geht über " Telnet "
zeigt dir diese Bilderserie.
Es ist ein anderes Model und unter XP aber ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

@drezer: Bist du dir sicher, ob der Router dir auch sicher eine IP-Adresse zugeteilt hat. Du kannst dies in der MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung mit dem Kommando "ipconfig"  überprüfen. Wenn dort "192.168.0.X" steht dann hast du eine IP vom Router zugeteilt bekommen. Im Browser musst ebenso die Standard-Verbindung auf LAN-Verbindung umstellen. 

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## drezer (4. April 2004)

@gothic Habs das mit teledat ausprobiert klapt aber überhaupt nicht. Aber danke für deine Antwort.

@Stauffenberg Bei mir zeigt es in der MS-DOS Eingabeaufforderung Folgendes an: 

0 Ethernet Adapter(Ist wohl der PPP Adapter):
IP Adresse: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Standard-Gateway: 

1 Ethernet Adapter(Meine Realtek Netwerkkarte):
IP Adresse: 169.254.0.126 (Also etwas völlig anderes als 192.168.0.X)
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0 
Standard Gateway: 

Dann wird es wohl wie du schon vermutet hast daran liegen dass diese Adressen falsch sind. Doch wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

Frage, hast du den Router Orginal gekauft oder bei einer Versteigerungsplattform ersteigert? Stelle deine Netzwerkverbindung auf folgende Daten ein:

IP: 192.168.0.2
Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.0.2

Wenn du das gemacht hast, versuchst du einmal einen Ping auf deinen Router. Funktioniert dies noch immer nicht dann melde dich wieder im Thread. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## drezer (4. April 2004)

Der Router ist ein Orginal vom M****Markt und es war alles korrekt in der Box enthalten.

Habe deine Anweisungen befolgt doch der Router gibt weiter nichts von sich.    Er wird doch nicht etwa defekt sein?...sieht von außen ganz normal aus.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

Das kann man so noch nicht sagen, hast du schon die IP-Einstellungen vorgenommen wie ich sie beschrieben habe? Sollte es dann nicht funktionieren besteht die möglichkeit, dass etweder deine Netzwerkkarte oder der Router Defekt ist. Aber bei Netgear-Produkte sollte der Umtausch kein Problem sein. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## drezer (4. April 2004)

Funktioniert nich - das mit den Ip Adressen.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

Hast du eine möglichkeit die Funktionstüchtigkeit deiner Netzwerkkarte zu überprüfen? Vielleicht mit einem anderen PC über Cross-Over-Kabel. Du kannst es noch bei der Netgear-Support-Hotline versuchen, vielleicht können die dir dort weiterhelfen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## AndiK (24. Juni 2004)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Selber Router allerdings mit Win XP Pro.
Habe ihn gestern gekauft, alles angeschlossen und wollte ihn unter Windows xp einrichten. Konnte ebenfalls nicht darauf zugreifen. Im Netzwerk sind noch 2 win 98-Rechner. mit diesen ging alles problemlos.
Ich habe ebenfalls schon alles versucht. Bekomme unter ipconfig auch solche Adressen, anstatt der 192.168.0.3, die der rechner haben müsste.
ich hatte vorher einen eumex-router von der telekom dran. mit dem ging alles. Da sich Win XP vielleicht die Einstellungen merkt, hab ich es sogar noch mal neu installiert. Hat aber nicht geholfen. 

Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung für das Problem?
Wäre nett, wenn mir schnell jemand helfen könnte. Die sch*** Support-Hotline ist immer besetzt.......


----------

